# Tesla gives temp battery unlock for those in evacuation areas



## MelindaV

Without any publicity or fanfare, Tesla has temporarily unlocked those with software limited batteries that are in evacuation areas. How many other companies would do something like this? 
Following the post linked below, others have called and confirmed with Tesla and this indeed is correct and effective until September 16th.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F6z2fwd%252F


----------



## AdamHolmes

How many other companies would do something like this? (My quote messed up)

How many other companies even could do something like this?

Tesla is way ahead in tech and being all round good guys.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Automatic battery unlock for the 60 kWh restricted cars to help those needing to flee Hurricane Irma!

It's things like this that reaffirm why I'm not just buying a Model 3, I am buying into Tesla.

http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-issu...-owners-flee-hurricane-irmas-evacuation-zone/


----------



## Park2670

What a cool way to help out.


----------



## Gabzqc

This is truly amazing, good job Tesla!


----------



## Watts4me

It amazing that they did this. But I just came from a Yahoo comment board where people are just ignorant,and saying Tesla sold people a 75kwh car and only gave them 60kwh battery. Lol


----------



## JWardell

Yet another detail that sets Tesla apart from the rest of the car industry.


----------

